# Connect CD drive to laptop by USB?



## Racer_Rob (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a Sony AD-7640S CD/DVD drive from my old laptop, is there any way I can connect it to my new computer by USB? I have all the drivers for it.

The problem is the back of the drive looks like this http://tekgems.com/images/large/BLK-AD-7640S-DO-soft.jpg

I don't know what this connector is called but I need a cable to turn it into a USB.

Previously I've had my hard drive removed and that could be placed in a box and connected by USB to use as an external drive, I wonder if a similar thing can be done with the CD/DVD drive? 

Thanks!


----------



## Dngrsone (Mar 10, 2011)

That looks like a SATA drive.  You might be able to find an enclosure to allow you to connect it via USB.


----------



## Racer_Rob (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, I've found this optical drive enclosure made my StarTech which looks like it'll do the job. It says it's compatible with SATA slimline optical drives which is exactly what I have.

Thanks for your help!


----------

